# Angel Eyes



## Lil' Angel (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll just make this my thread so I don't have to post a billion everytime I come up with a new combo. My name is Angel, and I adore MAC like all the rest of you. I am going to apply to MAC as soon as I can get a portfolio together. Here are some of my looks. I will try and remember some of the products I used, but some of the pics are older.  Truth be told I dislike viewing my skin up close, so most of the skin parts are photoshopped to a smoother look (I just get alot of questions about that) Thanx and enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Added 9/17/05




texture, white frost, boot black liquid liner

Added 9/13/05 
Hey all....I'm really happy about these new ones. I call this look "Summer melts Winter" Hope you like it as much as I do!!!
Note: The summer colors...yellows, neutrals....are melting away the winter colors. That is why it actually looks like its melting on the lid. The actual sun on my face from being outside symbolizes the change into a new season.















white frost, elecktra, gorgeous gold, enriched gold creme brillance

Added 9/13/05




aquadisiac, black tied, freshwater, white frost





deep truth, steamy, graphito paint





graphito paint, cranberry, retrospeck





swimming, silver ring, white frost





base light paint, gorgeous gold, sushi flower





graphito paint, sushi flower, pink freeze, white frost





base light paint, dove feather, sushi flower, pink freeze, silverstroke fluidline





base light paint, tilt, juxt, freshwater





graphito paint, trax, black tied, pink freeze, gleam





black liner, rule





loose purple pigment (non MAC)





plummage, white frost, black liner





copperring, retrospeck


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 13, 2005)

WOW! I love them all.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Sep 13, 2005)

wow! you are very talented! you will get a job at MAC for sure.


----------



## Pei (Sep 13, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Wishie88 (Sep 13, 2005)

Amazing!
I love them all.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 13, 2005)

gorgeous! very creative


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 13, 2005)

very inspiring!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 13, 2005)

Very Creative!!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 13, 2005)

I love you?


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 13, 2005)

All Amazing!!!


----------



## fabulouscazza (Sep 13, 2005)

You truly are an artist!  I love them all.....


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Sep 13, 2005)

i am so inspired to try these looks!! very, very pretty.


----------



## user4 (Sep 13, 2005)

girl... u got that dramatic eye thing DOWN... awsome jobs!


----------



## Midgard (Sep 13, 2005)

wow, love them all!


----------



## amandamakeup (Sep 13, 2005)

very inspiring! you do have talent thats for sure! 
awesome!


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG...i can definately say i LOVE these. I am definately going to be trying some of these looks out.  =)


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 13, 2005)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 13, 2005)

Absolutely stunning, you have some fabulous combinations going on.
Good luck with your future as a MAC artist.


----------



## Jaim (Sep 13, 2005)

The second to last one is my fave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're all great!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Sep 13, 2005)

omy goodness!! you are so talented!! the pictures are amazing!!!


----------



## Joke (Sep 13, 2005)

I could watch your pics for hours!
Bravo!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow that's sooo cool...I wish I could do dramatic makeup.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 13, 2005)

You're very talanted.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow I Love Them All!


----------



## crimsonette (Sep 13, 2005)

stunning!!! man, i'm jealous!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 13, 2005)

DAMNN I love all those pictures!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Sep 13, 2005)

Holy Cow!  You are sooooooooooo talented!  You could do ANYTHING in field you wanted.


----------



## Lil' Angel (Sep 13, 2005)

thankyou very much! i just added another, its at the bottom.....


----------



## angela (Sep 13, 2005)

i love 'em all.. good work! i agree- very inspiring =]


----------



## User20 (Sep 13, 2005)

all of those are awesome - definitely inspiring. I'm very very impressed.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2005)

ummm WOW! they;re all SO good!!!!!


----------



## Lil' Angel (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi!! Check out my new look "Summer melts Winter"


----------



## orodwen (Sep 13, 2005)

really lovin' all your looks.  thanks for adding more.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2005)

daaaaaamn girl <333


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 14, 2005)

very pretty. and very talented. keep up the great work!!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 14, 2005)

you have talent written all over your forehead girl!! love them all. i especially like the new one and the blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job with them!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 14, 2005)

You're so creative!!! I love all these looks specially the winter one!

Would you mind explaining how do you photoshop the skin? I want to do it in a pic I have but I don't know which tool should I use!


----------



## MeganGMcD (Sep 14, 2005)

Great Job!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 15, 2005)

very creative! i love all the looks! u are very pretty! no need to be embarassed by ur skin!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 15, 2005)

OMG, so freaking talented.  You better apply at MAC.  Talent like that shouldn't be wasted.


----------



## DeyeAenE (Sep 19, 2005)

i am in love with all of them!!!


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 5, 2005)

I know this is an older thread, but i just cant say enough wonderful things about these looks!  Amazing!  I am inspired to try many of your looks!  thanks for posting these!


----------



## lover* (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow. Crazy awesome.


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 5, 2005)

You have got skillz!!! Your make-up is amazing!!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Nov 5, 2005)

i looove the 9th and 12th and 13th look


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 5, 2005)

OMG you are so talented, you will definitely get hired by MAC!


----------



## wheatbox (Nov 5, 2005)

hello mad skillz!  beautiful work.  your photography skills are great as well!


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow, all the colors you used are soo pretty.  Awesome work


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Nov 5, 2005)

you are frickin amazing!!!! i love all of it!!


----------



## xiahe (Nov 6, 2005)

you have amazing talent!

i ♥♥♥ the base light + sushi flower + gorgeous gold...i'm going to have to try that one!


----------



## xoKVox (Nov 6, 2005)

your very talneted :]


----------



## Ella22 (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry but i can`t see any pic.. can you repost??


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 15, 2008)

why did you delete them all? i wanna seeeee!

edit: damn this post is from 2005!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaranth (Mar 15, 2008)

She hasn't been here since 2006, so I wouldn't hold my breath haha


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 15, 2008)

I cant see the pics


----------



## clamster (Mar 16, 2008)

wat ugh this should be deleted if you can't even see the pics!! False hope


----------

